# Bí quyết dưỡng da mặt của các ngôi sao hàng đầu thế giới



## mai lan (5/5/18)

Nếu bạn là một ngôi sao hàng đầu, bạn sẽ dưỡng da mặt bằng các sản phẩm nào? Cùng ELLE dạo một vòng, khám phá các món mỹ phẩm được người nổi tiếng yêu thích nhất nhé!
Dưỡng da mặt là bước chăm sóc da quan trọng, được các chị em quan tâm nhiều nhất. Tuy nhiên, trước một “rừng” mỹ phẩm như hiện nay, thật khó để biết chất lượng chính xác của từng sản phẩm. Nếu bạn đang có chung một mối băn khoăn thì hãy học lỏm bí quyết từ các ngôi hàng đầu thế giới.

*1. EMMA WATSON – MV ORGANICS ROSE SOOTHING & PROTECTIVE MOISTURISER*
Là người có làn da cực kỳ nhạy cảm, Emma Waston luôn rất thẩn trọng trong việc lựa chọn mỹ phẩm. Tuy nhiên, cô nàng lại dành một sự ưu ái đặc biệt cho MV Organics Rose Soothing & Protective Moisturiser. Món mỹ phẩm này cung cấp một độ ẩm cần thiết, giúp da luôn trong tình trạng căng mọng. Đặc biệt, mùi hương hoa hồng vô cùng dễ chịu.




*2.BRITNEY SPEARS – ORIGINS PURE CREAM*
Britney chia sẻ: “Tôi rất quan trọng việc tẩy trang và rửa mặt thật sạch và mỗi buổi tối. Tôi có rất nhiều show diễn, 4 lần/ tuần và việc làm sạch da là rất cấp thiết”.
Đầu tiên, Britney sẽ tẩy trang bằng khăn giấy; sau đó sử dụng sữa rửa mặt Origins Pure Cleanser. Bước rửa mặt này giúp làn da trở nên mềm mượt và hoàn toàn cuốn trôi đi lớp trang điểm dày cộm.




*3. MARGOT ROBBIE – 111SKIN BIO CELLULOSE FACIAL TREATMENT MASK*

Nữ diễn viên của _I, Tonyna _ là một tín đồ trung thành của sản phẩm 111Skin Bio Cellulose Facial Treatment Mask. Cô chia sẻ rằng chiếc mặt nạ chứa rất nhiều dưỡng chất tốt, mang đến một làn da căng tràn, mịn màng. Trước khi tham gia sự kiện, Margot luôn đắp chiếc mặt nạ này để có vẻ đẹp sáng ngời ngay sau đó.




*4. KHLOE KARDASHIAN – ORIGINS CLEAR IMPROVEMENT ACTIVE CHARCOAL MASK*
Gia đình Kardashian luôn bị “ám ảnh” về chuyện làm đẹp và dưỡng da mặt. Vậy đâu là sản phẩm yêu thích của cô chị Khloe?

Sở hữu làn da dầu, Khloe rất tin dùng Origins Clear Improvement Active Charcoal Mask. Đặc biệt, món mỹ phẩm này còn giúp se khít lỗ chân lông, mang đến một làn da mịn màng. Ngoài ra, loạt mặt nạ có tác dụng làm sạch sâu, loại bỏ hết bụi bẩn.




*5. SELENA GOMEZ – FIRST AID BEAUTY’S EYE DUTY TRIPLE REMEDY*
Nếu bạn đang gặp vấn đề ở vùng da mắt thì hãy học lỏm bí quyết của nàng ca sĩ Selena Gomez. Khi bị thầm quầng mắt, cô lại sử dụng First Aid Beauty’s Eye Duty Triple Remedy. Sản phẩm này sẽ nhanh chóng giúp Selena lấy lại vẻ đẹp tươi tắn và làn da không tì vết.




*6. VICTORIA BECKHAM – LANCER CAVIAR LIME ACID PEEL*
Bà Beck đã quá nổi tiếng về độ khó tính trong việc làm đẹp. Tuy nhiên, Victoria Beckham hoàn toàn khuất phục trước các sản phẩm của Lancer, đặc biệt là Lancer Caviar Lime Acid Peel. Sản phẩm sẽ giúp lấy đi lớp tế bào chết, đồng thời mang đến một làn da tươi mới. Món mỹ phẩm dưỡng da mặt này sẽ se khít lỗ chân lông, chỉnh sáng da và giúp da căng mịn. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm phát huy công dụng ngay tức thì.




*7. ZENDAYA – MARIO BADESCU OIL FREE MOISTURISER SPF30*
Zendaya bật mí bí quyết để có làn da đẹp chính là Mario Badescu Oil Free Moisturiser SPF30. Món mỹ phẩm này có chứ trà xanh, chống oxy hoá, làm sạch lỗ chân lông và chống lại tác hại của ánh nắng. Nếu bạn có làn da như nàng thì đừng chần chừ, thử ngay sản phẩm này nhé!




*8. GIGI HADID – ST. IVES FRESH SKIN INVIGORATING APRICOT FACIAL SCRUB*
Làm thế nào để có làn da mịn đẹp như Gigi đây? Đó chính là St. Ives Fresh Skin Invigorating Apricot Facial Scrub. Cô sử dụng loại sữa rửa mặt này để làm sạch da, tẩy tế bào chết. Khi rửa mặt, những hại li ti có trong sản phẩm sẽ thúc quá trình lưu thông máu, giúp da hồng hào hơn.




*9. CHERYL – E45 MOISTURISING LOTION*
Bí mật dưỡng da mặt của Cheryl lại là một sản phẩm có giá bình dân. Cô nói rằng E45 Moisturising Lotion giúp làn da trở nên căng mọng và tươi tắn. Một sản phẩm dưỡng da mặt rất thích hợp với làn da khô.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

